# the bubble??



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

any bass reports from the bubble?? looking to hit that area next week.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

where exactly is the bubble? I have heard of the name, but haven't ever fished it. I don't think anyway.


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

The Bubble Is North And Just A Little West Of The Cooling Towers At The Perry Nuke Plant In 23 Fow.


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

I Dont Fish Much For Smallies But You Can Always Get Them At And Around The Bubble . Got Some Earlyer This Year Wile Trolling For Eye's And There Are Always Boats There. Just Go You Will Get Um 

There's One!!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Where is the Perry Nuc plant at? City?


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

Perry In Lake County 30 Miles East Of Cleveland 

There's One!!!


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

You Can Launch At Fairport And Go East About 5 Or 6 Miles 

There's One!!!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Are you allowed to fish the bubble again? A few years back the coast guard was throwing us out. Homeland security, we had to be a mile away.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes , but the sm were not there today


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

are you talking about the bubble near astublua i was their about a week ago and their were signs every were say you could not be in their we fished out side of it and my dad caught a 4 lb smallie 19 inchs but i have allaways had luck at the bublle for bass and white bass


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

What were you using Van?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

trolled some red crankbaits till i found some fish ,then istarted using tubes, motor oil color.


----------

